# Things on T.V that scared you as a child.



## albionism (May 7, 2012)

What stuff on T.V, be it an advert, jingle, programme whatever,
used to scare you when you were a child?
This ident used to scare the bejesus out of me when i was young.
Thankfully, i lived in the Thames/LWT region, so i wasn't subjected
to the horror of it that often.


----------



## albionism (May 7, 2012)

The full version, which i was spared due to regional T.V
variations, is entirely terrifying.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 7, 2012)

To me, that ident is irrevocably linked with he voiceover that says "And now, from Norwich, it's the quiz of the week"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 7, 2012)

Nothing like I remember it, and I don't remember David McCalum being the invisible man either but this title sequence scared the hell out of me. I couldn't watch the two metal things coming together (which explains why I don't remember them blowing up.)

I also thought he was sitting down in a big metal chair as well.


----------



## weepiper (May 7, 2012)

The only thing I remember scaring me was that bit in Raiders of The Lost Ark when the ghosts all fly out and the nazi general guy's head melts. That gave me nightmares for weeks. Tbf I think I was 8 when I saw it.


----------



## Reno (May 7, 2012)

The first thing to ever really scare me on the telly was an episode of I Dream of Jeannie where Tony inherits a haunted castle. I think I must have been five years old when I saw it.


----------



## Belushi (May 7, 2012)

The Clangers used to scare me as a three year old.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 7, 2012)

Sapphire & Steel, particularly the one set on a haunted railway station.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 7, 2012)

When the Daleks first appeared (in the time of William Hartnell). I'd literally hide behind the sofa but not let my Mum turn off the TV.


----------



## albionism (May 7, 2012)

Armchair Thriller opening


----------



## Sweet FA (May 7, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAGGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## Geri (May 7, 2012)

I was traumatised by an episode of the Dave Allen show in which he dressed up as a werewolf. Also Psycho scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Voley (May 7, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> AAAAAAAAAAGGGHHHH!!!!


Oh god yeah, what was that? That rings traumatic bells for me, too.

Carry On Screaming was fucking terrifying for me.  Also, an episode of Tom Baker-era Dr Who that had him searching for a giant rat in the sewers of London. My cousin was terrified of the ice cream van in Grand Theft Auto, weirdly. He was cool with taking a rocket launcher to a street full of innocent people but the tune the ice cream van plays had him running from the room.


----------



## Firky (May 7, 2012)

Some infomercial on the dangers of deep and standing water that used to be on TV. Creepy voice and a grim spectre. Pretty all the infomercials in the 80s scared the shit out of me.

But I think watching Threads scared me shitless for years.



> Threads was aired on 1984, one Sunday night at 9pm to an unsuspecting UK TV audience, it single handedly put the nation off the nuclear war effort and was then quitely removed from the archives until 2002. Threads redefines the word grim and is hard to imagine what sort of impact this would have had on its viewers given its from an era in TV when there was only 4 channels and a Mary Whitehouse mentality towards censorship.​


----------



## Voley (May 7, 2012)

Yeah 'Threads' inspired almost suicidal despair in me when I was 14.


----------



## veracity (May 7, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> AAAAAAAAAAGGGHHHH!!!!


WTF? This is definitely waking some memories of childhood trauma but can't, and don't want to, think what it is.

I was particularly traumatised by a TV adaptation of Pinocchio, which has left me with a general puppet phobia, a specific Pinocchio phobia and a phobia of people wearing animal heads. A triple whammy of phobias.


----------



## Voley (May 7, 2012)

FUCKING FUCKING FUUUUUUCCCCKKKKK !!!!!!


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2012)

Dark and Lonely Water was the scariest


----------



## 2hats (May 7, 2012)




----------



## joustmaster (May 7, 2012)

this pair of awful cunts


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2012)

Footage from the Moorgate tube crash was quite graphic. Was worried about going on the tube after that. Didn't want to go in the back or the front carriages of trains.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (May 7, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> When the Daleks first appeared (in the time of William Hartnell). I'd literally hide behind the sofa but not let my Mum turn off the TV.


 
Me too. Nowadays I just hide behind my hands which is much more grown up.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2012)

The Hammer House of Horror series, namely the episode called The Silent Scream* where some weird bloke keeps animals in cages with electricity. Murder, Mystery and Suspense used to freak me out a bit but I can't remember any specific thing. Another thing that sticks in my mind is a woman getting her eyes pecked out by seagulls. But can't remember what show it was. Perhaps it was Murder, Mystery and Suspense lol.

*watched it again about a year ago after torrenting it and it wasn't scary in the slightest. And bits of it that I remembered didn't happen. Fake memory syndrome.


----------



## albionism (May 7, 2012)

My best friend's younger brother, who was about 4 years old at the time,
used to run out of the front room screaming his face off whenever this
advert came on. Me, although i was of a nervous disposition, used to love it.
Not knowing what the fucked up Humpty Dumpty was going on about, we
made up our own script, such as "Yodel-Yum and Itchy Bum and All Your Family
Will Die, Ohhhhh Scrumieeee!"


----------



## felixthecat (May 7, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> When the Daleks first appeared (in the time of William Hartnell). I'd literally hide behind the sofa but not let my Mum turn off the TV.


 
Me too! Absolutely flippin' terrified me.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2012)

My sister had a Dalek Sofa thing going on as well. Couldn't see what the fuss was about, myself.


----------



## Montgolfier (May 7, 2012)

This doctor who episode scared me to death as a young en


----------



## mrsfran (May 7, 2012)

The bit where the contestant ran out of life on Knightmare:


----------



## Sweet FA (May 7, 2012)

NVP said:


> FUCKING FUCKING FUUUUUUCCCCKKKKK !!!!!!




AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGHHHHH!!!

*books in for extensive therapy*


----------



## rekil (May 7, 2012)

Dracula.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2012)

mrsfran said:
			
		

> The bit where the contestant ran out of life on Knightmare:
> 
> YouTube Video



The heartbeat noise was what got me!! 

Did not watch much telly as a kid and never found much scary. There were plenty of things that were very odd on British kids telly in the 70/80s though. Evil Enda???


----------



## FiFi (May 7, 2012)

My first thought was "Threads"- it terrified me for years (and I still can't watch it now)
However, that "Noseybonk"  creation is bringing back some long-buried trauma!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2012)

The music AND the presenter.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2012)

FiFi said:
			
		

> My first thought was "Threads"- it terrified me for years (and I still can't watch it now)
> However, that "Noseybonk"  creation is bringing back some long-buried trauma!!



Threads was scary as fuck. I was thinking more of kids programmes as a kid. I did catch a few adult films as a kiddy and got the willies.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2012)

Oh, and stuff like this


----------



## Part 2 (May 7, 2012)

The thin man....



and dark and lonely water obv


----------



## harpo (May 7, 2012)

Can't remember what the name of the programme was but it was some kind of early evening kids' telly where mechanical things and pylons came alive to attack humans.  So traumatic that I'm still a bit scared of pylons now.

It might have been the Tomorrow People.


----------



## Bakunin (May 7, 2012)

Anyone remember these forgotten classics?


----------



## Kuso (May 7, 2012)

watched the tommyknockers with my younger brother while we were staying in a caravan (in Wales I think), while our folks were at the pub.  It terrified my brother while it was on, oh how I laughed at him.  But when it was over I got proper freaked out n went to find my mum n dad, got lost in what I thought was a huge forest (few trees really) and was later found in tears, proper hysterical...


----------



## spanglechick (May 7, 2012)

some kids' drama serial which featured some things called the 'ugglie wugglies' - these kids'd made people (to act as an audience?) out of old clothes and newspaper and stuff, like a scarecrow or a guy... and they came to life, like zombies. 

i was properly traumatised (i think maybe about 6 years old?) and my sisters tortured me relentlessly. just the words 'uggly wuggly' were enough to make me cry.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2012)

Kuso said:
			
		

> watched the tommyknockers with my younger brother while we were staying in a caravan (in Wales I think), while our folks were at the pub.  It terrified my brother while it was on, oh how I laughed at him.  But when it was over I got proper freaked out n went to find my mum n dad, got lost in what I thought was a huge forest (few trees really) and was later found in tears, proper hysterical...



Still like forests?


----------



## 2hats (May 7, 2012)

S☼I said:


> Oh, and stuff like this




There's a more disturbing live action version of that. Was trying to locate it the other day but can't find it anywhere on line.


----------



## spanglechick (May 7, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> some kids' drama serial which featured some things called the 'ugglie wugglies' - these kids'd made people (to act as an audience?) out of old clothes and newspaper and stuff, like a scarecrow or a guy... and they came to life, like zombies.
> 
> i was properly traumatised (i think maybe about 6 years old?) and my sisters tortured me relentlessly. just the words 'uggly wuggly' were enough to make me cry.


ok - so i've investigated this - it was called the enchanted castle, and it was shown in 1979 - so i was 5. a quick read of various plot outlines on the web reveals firstly that my memory's pretty good (they were indeed an audience the children had made), and also brings back other scary and unsettling bits that i sort of remember. There's a lot of talk online about it from people similarly traumatised, but it's not available to watch anywhere.  the book is by E  Nesbit, so i may give it a read at some point. when i'm feeling brave enough.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 7, 2012)

Children of the Stones

I was about 6 or 7 when I watched that, thanks to the music, you didn't need to understand the plot to be rigid with terror.


----------



## Kuso (May 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Still like forests?


 
yes actually, although ghostbusters and a particular halloween mask that is *still* in my parents freak me out.  the film didn't scare me but I was playing with ghostbuster toys one day and my dad decided to stick on this really horrible halloween mask, crawl into the room I was playing in, stick his head round the drawers and moan "hellllooooooo, liittttlllleeee boooooyyyyy"... I proper lost it then  

I get uneasy watching ghostbusters even now or seeing the mask when my folks get the dressing up box out at halloween for my nephews n nieces


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2012)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Children of the Stones




That was _very_ scary!

I remember an episode of Nationwide which had a report on werewolves and it convinced me they must be real!!


----------



## iona (May 7, 2012)

Did tv used to be more scary or was I just a strange child? Can't remember being frightened of anything really.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2012)

iona said:
			
		

> Did tv used to be more scary or was I just a strange child? Can't remember being frightened of anything really.



I think it was more creative (kids telly anyway) back then. Stuff like the Children of Green Knowe was ace low budget kooky telly. I don't watch kids telly except very rarely but it seems sanitized fluffy crap now? A parent may not agree?


----------



## albionism (May 7, 2012)

S☼I said:


> The music AND the presenter.



Aye, that music is so spooky. And yeah, the geezer is rather scary too.


----------



## albionism (May 7, 2012)

That fucking thing @ 0:25 .... well the whole thing is rather unsettling.


----------



## albionism (May 7, 2012)

Here he is again, fucking horrible fucking ting.
 ​


----------



## Voley (May 7, 2012)

albionism said:


>



That was proper fucking bonkers that advert.


----------



## juice_terry (May 7, 2012)

Duncan the Dragon on you & me petrified me as a four year old..can i find any images on t'intenet ? can i fuck!!


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2012)

juice_terry said:


> Duncan the Dragon on you & me petrified me as a four year old..can i find any images on t'intenet ? can i fuck!!



Type "duncan you and me" instead.


----------



## juice_terry (May 7, 2012)

Cheers Citizen... for years I thought he was something I dreamt up ..


----------



## gaijingirl (May 7, 2012)

Two episodes of Tales of the Unexpected... to a lesser extent, the one where the man eats too much Royal Jelly and turns into a bee.  

But the one that really scared me involved a man who feigns being dead to get out of prison in a coffin - making a deal with the coffin-maker to bury him together with the next inmate who dies at the jail.  The coffin-maker is then to come and dig him up later after the funeral and release him from the coffin - leaving just the actual dead inmate inside.  It is all going really well until the funeral is finished and the man gets out his lighter to see (out of curiosity) with whom he has been buried and sees the coffin maker lying next to him.  The camera pans back as you hear the man scream.

I must have been really quite young when I saw that but it has stuck with me ever since.


----------



## Superdupastupor (May 7, 2012)

Return to oz 

and Jonathan creek  which I'd watch despite being terrifid of it- it's not really a childerns show is it?


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> But the one that really scared me involved a man who feigns being dead to get out of prison in a coffin - making a deal with the coffin-maker to bury him together with the next inmate who dies at the jail.  The coffin-maker is then to come and dig him up later after the funeral and release him from the coffin - leaving just the actual dead inmate inside.  It is all going really well until the funeral is finished and the man gets out his lighter to see (out of curiosity) with whom he has been buried and sees the coffin maker lying next to him.  The camera pans back as you hear the man scream.
> 
> I must have been really quite young when I saw that but it has stuck with me ever since.



That was an episode of The Alfred Hitchcock Hour called Final Escape. 

http://www.hitchcockwiki.com/wiki/The_Alfred_Hitchcock_Hour_-_Final_Escape


----------



## Lock&Light (May 7, 2012)

I was the one who brought my family's first TV into our home when I was 15 so I never watched any TV when I was a child. A few things have scared me as an adult, though.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 7, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> That was an episode of The Alfred Hitchcock Hour called Final Escape.
> 
> http://www.hitchcockwiki.com/wiki/The_Alfred_Hitchcock_Hour_-_Final_Escape


 
Gosh... thanks!  I must have seen it on a re-run as I was born after that was made!


----------



## mrsfran (May 7, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Two episodes of Tales of the Unexpected... to a lesser extent, the one where the man eats too much Royal Jelly and turns into a bee.
> 
> But the one that really scared me involved a man who feigns being dead to get out of prison in a coffin - making a deal with the coffin-maker to bury him together with the next inmate who dies at the jail. The coffin-maker is then to come and dig him up later after the funeral and release him from the coffin - leaving just the actual dead inmate inside. It is all going really well until the funeral is finished and the man gets out his lighter to see (out of curiosity) with whom he has been buried and sees the coffin maker lying next to him. The camera pans back as you hear the man scream.
> 
> I must have been really quite young when I saw that but it has stuck with me ever since.


 
I never saw that, but just reading it makes me shudder.


----------



## mrsfran (May 7, 2012)

My nan took me to see Ghostbusters when I was 7. This bit scared the shit out of me.


----------



## kittyP (May 7, 2012)

Superdupastupor said:
			
		

> Return to oz



The Wheelers


----------



## harpo (May 7, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Two episodes of Tales of the Unexpected... to a lesser extent, the one where the man eats too much Royal Jelly and turns into a bee.
> 
> But the one that really scared me involved a man who feigns being dead to get out of prison in a coffin - making a deal with the coffin-maker to bury him together with the next inmate who dies at the jail. The coffin-maker is then to come and dig him up later after the funeral and release him from the coffin - leaving just the actual dead inmate inside. It is all going really well until the funeral is finished and the man gets out his lighter to see (out of curiosity) with whom he has been buried and sees the coffin maker lying next to him. The camera pans back as you hear the man scream.
> 
> I must have been really quite young when I saw that but it has stuck with me ever since.


 
Oh God yeah!  I'd forgotten about them.


----------



## Superdupastupor (May 7, 2012)

kittyP said:


> The Wheelers



it's been so long that I can't remember--

it's the hall of faces that spooOooked me


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Gosh... thanks!  I must have seen it on a re-run as I was born after that was made!



Me too. I'm a massive fan of Tales of the Unexpected and knew it wasn't that but had seen it. Thought it might be Outer Limits but googled to check.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 7, 2012)

Escape into the Night aka Marriane Dreams - absolutely terrified me 

The end of Catspaw in Star Trek (the below is just a clip - it was the transformation at the end that scared me) 


and of course, the evil dwarf in the Singing Ringing Tree


----------



## veracity (May 7, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> some kids' drama serial which featured some things called the 'ugglie wugglies' - these kids'd made people (to act as an audience?) out of old clothes and newspaper and stuff, like a scarecrow or a guy... and they came to life, like zombies.
> 
> i was properly traumatised (i think maybe about 6 years old?) and my sisters tortured me relentlessly. just the words 'uggly wuggly' were enough to make me cry.


O lawks, I remember that too.

This thread is traumatising me all over again, loads of stuff here I'd buried!


----------



## mrsfran (May 7, 2012)

Oooh, speaking of the Outer Limits, I was a teenager rather than a small child but there was a episode with David Hyde Pierce (Niles from Frasier) that freaked the fuck out of me. He creates a virtual prison where people are sentenced according to their own feelings of guilt and he somehow ends up convicting himself to an eternity inside his own mental prison. I still think about it weirdly often.


----------



## kittyP (May 7, 2012)

Superdupastupor said:
			
		

> it's been so long that I can't remember--
> 
> it's the hall of faces that spooOooked me


 
It was a hall of cabinets with heads in so the evil queen can change heads.
The Wheelers were her minions.
They were men in crazy suits with long arms that reached the floor with wheels on (and their feet) and they had manic laughs


----------



## Part 2 (May 7, 2012)

albionism said:


> Here he is again, fucking horrible fucking ting.
> View attachment 18921 ​


 
That'll be Raggety. I don't remember being scared of him, in fact I think he was the character that didn't feature very often but I wanted him to be on every time I watched


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2012)

Day of the Triffids had me pretty panic stricken at the time. The music still rates as the scariest of anything ever on tv imo followed swiftly by the music of World in Action.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 7, 2012)

Herve Villechaize from fantasy island used to scare the crap out of me for some reason


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Sapphire & Steel, particularly the one set on a haunted railway station.


  The man without a face creeped me out as a kid.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 7, 2012)

mrs thatcher


----------



## starfish (May 7, 2012)

& the Cybermen of the 70's.


----------



## badseed (May 8, 2012)

That fucking child catcher ^
This man trap:

and on Nationwide in the 70's (I think) there was a story about a werewolf in Northumbria. A real fucking werewolf, loose. Real. I was about 5 and it scared me for years aferwards.
A real fucking werwolf, on the news.


----------



## kittyP (May 8, 2012)

badseed said:


> and on Nationwide in the 70's (I think) there was a story about a werewolf in Northumbria. A real fucking werewolf, loose. Real. I was about 5 and it scared me for years aferwards.
> A real fucking werwolf, on the news.


 
I think someone else said that on this thread. 
I don't remember it


----------



## twentythreedom (May 8, 2012)

I remember a public information film about Rabies that scared the shit out of me. (can someone try to search and link for me please? Can't do it from this machine. Was on TV mid - late '70s iirc. Scary dobermans foaming at the mouth etc).


----------



## badseed (May 8, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I remember an episode of Nationwide which had a report on werewolves and it convinced me they must be real!!


 
They were real, it was the news ffs.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 8, 2012)

A british tv show or movie I saw in the Sixties. It was an ordinary British flat; but for some reason, a giant spider spun a web in a doorframe. Someone walks in and is caught: next thing you know, the spider is moving in to eat the person.

I was traumatized about spiders for decades after that. Still am, in fact.


----------



## badseed (May 8, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> I remember a public information film about Rabies that scared the shit out of me. (can someone try to search and link for me please? Can't do it from this machine. Was on TV mid - late '70s iirc. Scary dobermans foaming at the mouth etc).


----------



## kittyP (May 8, 2012)

This was the closet one to having an infected dog in it 



All the others on youtube just explained the damage it could cause and there was one with some nasty images of black kids dying from it in hospital


----------



## kittyP (May 8, 2012)

badseed said:


> They were real, it was the news ffs.


 
I cannot find anything about it by googling, only people on forums saying they were scared of it 

If you search for 'UK 70's news report werewolf', it gives you the Nationwide Wiki page, which has nothing about werewolves anywhere on it. 

Google keeps doing this recently, you search for something and it sends you too a wiki page that doesn't contain any of the words you searched for


----------



## 2hats (May 8, 2012)

Nationwide werewolf.


----------



## kittyP (May 8, 2012)

2hats said:


> Nationwide werewolf.


 
I found the same report on a a different site but the only link to Nationwide is a source reference at the bottom. 
There is nothing about the programme.


----------



## 2hats (May 8, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I found the same report on a a different site but the only link to Nationwide is a source reference at the bottom.
> There is nothing about the programme.


 
Apparently it's the story that the programme item was investigating (mentioned in a h2g2 article and somewhere in the Fortean Times forum), but no, no details of the programme itself (seems it was broadcast 20th Feb. 1976).


----------



## tufty79 (May 8, 2012)

kittyP said:


> It was a hall of cabinets with heads in so the evil queen can change heads.
> The Wheelers were her minions.
> They were men in crazy suits with long arms that reached the floor with wheels on (and their feet) and they had manic laughs



oh god yes, that was a scary, scary film!



harpo said:


> Can't remember what the name of the programme was but it was some kind of early evening kids' telly where mechanical things and pylons came alive to attack humans. So traumatic that I'm still a bit scared of pylons now.
> 
> It might have been the Tomorrow People.


 
tripods?

i remember being very scared by this:


and petrified by this:


----------



## tufty79 (May 8, 2012)

oh, and watership fucking down


----------



## kittyP (May 8, 2012)

Ok I'm in bed but can't sleep.
Tufty, I loved The Moondial (my friends named their cat Minty after that), that, Tom's Midnight Garden and The Children of Green Knowe.
They were all pretty scary as a kid but I bloody loved them and read the books.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 8, 2012)

Scary intro:


----------



## tufty79 (May 8, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Ok I'm in bed but can't sleep.
> Tufty, I loved The Moondial (my friends named their cat Minty after that), that, Tom's Midnight Garden and The Children of Green Knowe.
> They were all pretty scary as a kid but I bloody loved them and read the books.


i don't know the children of green knowe, but the other two, yeah, book-wise they were possibly better than the tellyversions  i remember the headmistress of my new school when i was nine read 'moondial' to us in instalments, not sure if it was before or after it got tellyvised. on a scarybook tangent, 'the owl service' by alan garner absolutely freaked me out (and the memory of it still does) 
*resolves to one day own a cat called minty*


----------



## kittyP (May 8, 2012)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> i don't know the children of green knowe, but the other two, yeah, book-wise they were possibly better than the tellyversions  i remember the headmistress of my new school when i was nine read 'moondial' to us in instalments, not sure if it was before or after it got tellyvised. on a scarybook tangent, 'the owl service' by alan garner absolutely freaked me out (and the memory of it still does)
> *resolves to one day own a cat called minty*



Your the same age as me aren't you?
If so, it would have been about the same time.


----------



## tufty79 (May 8, 2012)

i think so 
the book came out in '87, and the series in '88 (thank you google!), and i started going to that school in the september of '88. so i must've been being read it while it was being shown


----------



## kittyP (May 8, 2012)

Oh, The Children of Green Knowe is on YouTube.
Watch it if you get a chance. It's dated but brilliant.

Ooooh, sorry, not really a derail as it was a bit scary when I was a kid but, The Box of Delights too!!!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 8, 2012)

Adverts like this scared the fuck out of me. I didn't even know what AIDS was at 6 years old, but I was terrified of it 



"A threat to us all"
"Deadly disease"
"No known cure"
"Anyone can get it"
"Could be the death of you"



No wonder I had a worried childhood.


----------



## albionism (May 8, 2012)

Find the Fish shit me up a bit when i first saw it.


----------



## albionism (May 8, 2012)




----------



## albionism (May 8, 2012)

Was not a child in 1995, but this Channel 4 Ident with a spooky woman's face
at the begining of the commercial break used to scare the shit out of me!


----------



## binka (May 8, 2012)

my dad let me rent it out as a treat for my 8th birthday. arsehole. i didnt sleep for about 2 years


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 8, 2012)

binka said:


> my dad let me rent it out as a treat for my 8th birthday. arsehole. i didnt sleep for about 2 years


 
Ooh yeah I remember watching that. I was about 8 or 9 as well. Had a few clown inspired nightmares for a while


----------



## Citizen66 (May 8, 2012)

If we're doing adverts....


----------



## seeformiles (May 8, 2012)

2hats said:


>




That series creeped me out for years.... (only ever shown once in 1975)


----------



## seeformiles (May 8, 2012)

albionism said:


>




Billyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Citizen66 (May 8, 2012)

Bit disturbing for children:


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 8, 2012)

Although the Daleks scared me shitless I also remember a dramatisation of Poe's The Murders in the Rue Morgue. I made my Gran check under all the beds before I'd go to sleep.


----------



## ringo (May 8, 2012)

I used to hide behind the sofa during Dr Who.

My parents took me and my brother to see Towering Inferno at the cinema for his 7th birthday. I was 4, spent the whole film hiding under my coat crying and they never thought to leave. Had nightmares for years, especially the burned man stepping out of the lift.

I had nightmares for most of my early childhood about being chased in slow motion by some wierd creatures. Was only when I was in my 20's I found out what they were:


----------



## fen_boy (May 8, 2012)

NVP said:


> FUCKING FUCKING FUUUUUUCCCCKKKKK !!!!!!






He's back.


----------



## fen_boy (May 8, 2012)

albionism said:


> The full version, which i was spared due to regional T.V
> variations, is entirely terrifying.




That just reminds me of my Nan's house.


----------



## albionism (May 8, 2012)

Nan's houses, or memories of Nan's houses, are fucking scary.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 8, 2012)

Montgolfier said:


> This doctor who episode scared me to death as a young en




Oh yeah, I rememberthat one. Oooh.


----------



## telbert (May 8, 2012)

firky said:


> Some infomercial on the dangers of deep and standing water that used to be on TV. Creepy voice and a grim spectre. Pretty all the infomercials in the 80s scared the shit out of me.
> 
> But I think watching Threads scared me shitless for years.



I've just watched this for the first time on the strength of this post.Fucking powerful.


----------



## Meltingpot (May 8, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> When the Daleks first appeared (in the time of William Hartnell). I'd literally hide behind the sofa but not let my Mum turn off the TV.


 
I agree about the Daleks, also the monster from 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea which kept trying to attack the sub. That thing was pretty scary too.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 8, 2012)

albionism said:


>




What an idiot.

"Go on, go and get it"
"we're not supposed to go in there"
"oh go on, there's a gap down there, a gang of kids broke in yesterday"
"oh, ok then"


----------



## Citizen66 (May 8, 2012)

I always thought the scariest thing in Doctor Who was Tom Baker.


----------



## Voley (May 8, 2012)

badseed said:


> and on Nationwide in the 70's (I think) there was a story about a werewolf in Northumbria. A real fucking werewolf, loose. Real. I was about 5 and it scared me for years aferwards.
> A real fucking werwolf, on the news.


I saw that. My Mum had to turn the telly off I was so freaked out.


----------



## Voley (May 8, 2012)

badseed said:


> They were real, it was the news ffs.


Quite right! It was fucking Sue Lawley sitting there telling you THAT FUCKING WEREWOLVES WERE REAL!


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 8, 2012)

seeformiles said:


> That series creeped me out for years.... (only ever shown once in 1975)


 
God yeah. Had recurring nightmares about the tomb in the quarry thing at the end. They really knew how to put the shits up kids in the 70s.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 8, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> The thin man....




David Bowie in nonce awareness public information film?


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 8, 2012)

more 1970s post apocalyptic shit scaryness. Actaully the series was often quite dull - but the opening credits always shit me up.



I remember this being quite spooky as well.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 8, 2012)

Rabies stuff used to scare the shit out of me.





I'm told Dr Who and The Incredible Hulk had me hiding behind the sofa.   The witch off of Chorlton and the Wheelies creeped me a bit and Jacko's Thriller video.



All rather strange considering some of the video nasties i watched before I was 10.   Only one I was offered and refused to watch at the time was this:


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2012)

Can anyone remember a short film from the 80s, may have been Canadian, I seem to remember it having little or no dialogue. Set in a world where it rains every day of the year, except for one day when it is sunny. Cant remember the set up, but on the day it is sunny one kid gets locked in the closet and misses it, whilst the other kids play outside. Ring any bells??


----------



## Dan U (May 8, 2012)

Day of the Triffids


----------



## seeformiles (May 9, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> God yeah. Had recurring nightmares about the tomb in the quarry thing at the end. They really knew how to put the shits up kids in the 70s.


 
I've got the whole series on a dodgy dvd if you ever want to see it again? (still as creepy as you remember..)


----------



## seeformiles (May 9, 2012)

Just remembered one that I can't find anywhere on YouTube - it was a series of adverts about Rabies in the 70s. It showed someone delirious with hydrophobia and then the slogan was something like:

"RABIES - KEEP IT OUT OF BRITAIN!"

I was terrified of dogs after that..


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 9, 2012)

seeformiles said:


> I've got the whole series on a dodgy dvd if you ever want to see it again? (still as creepy as you remember..)


 
hell yeah - I can scare my daughter with it.


----------



## seeformiles (May 9, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> hell yeah - I can scare my daughter with it.


 
I'll get a copy sorted and PM you when it's done


----------



## Citizen66 (May 9, 2012)

I remember the baby being born in the original V freaked me out a bit. Freddie Kruger was there for the birth.  I hoped in this clip you'd see the second kid born but someone has edited in something stupid instead.


----------



## fractionMan (May 9, 2012)

Moomins and assorted 'friends'. Bloody terrifying.

LOOK AT THE EYES







Pure evil.


----------



## MooChild (May 9, 2012)

The intro to tales of the unexpected freaked me out somewhat, but i believe it was designed to do that.


----------



## mk12 (May 9, 2012)

Watching Beetlejuice as a child put me off Tim Burton for life.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 9, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Moomins and assorted 'friends'. Bloody terrifying.
> 
> LOOK AT THE EYES
> 
> ...


 
I think they just like their drugs.


----------



## Shirl (May 9, 2012)

Quatermass, I don't know why my parents let me watch it.


----------



## Cloo (May 9, 2012)

mk12 said:


> Watching Beetlejuice as a child put me off Tim Burton for life.


Funnily enough our daughter (nearly 4) watched it with us the other week and loved it (it helped that we kept insisting that the ghosts were silly and funny)

I was terrified of the Hattifatteners off Moomins - can't find clips, as evidently the copyright owners have been thorough in keeping any of the series off the web!


----------



## pepper78 (May 9, 2012)

The intro/outro to He-man where Skeletor used to throw his head back and cackle. Used to scare the shit out of me, my mum had to give me the all clear when it had finished.


----------



## billy_bob (May 9, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Adverts like this scared the fuck out of me. I didn't even know what AIDS was at 6 years old, but I was terrified of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've heard it said that that exact campaign put the cause of AIDS awareness back years because people were so shit-scared by it that they were more likely to blank it out completely than take sensible precautions.

Strangely, I couldn't remember anything on TV that genuinely scared me. Must have been a very brave, or unimaginative, child. All the things that occured to me are the kinds of things when you're older you go "oh, that was really creepy" (Big Bird off Sesame Street, the Trebor 'Mr Soft' adverts, the 'Cat Came Back' cartoon) but when you really think back, it didn't seem so bad at the time.  Noseybonk included.


----------



## albionism (May 10, 2012)

MooChild said:


> The intro to tales of the unexpected freaked me out somewhat, but i believe it was designed to do that.



Noooooo!  The Anglia TV Knight + Tales of the Unexpected opening.
Double terror.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2012)

Pennywise the clown from the stephen king adapt IT.

still fair terrifying today as i knock on the door of 30


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2012)

Doctor Who did genuinely have me hide behind the sofa when I was little (Saturday was shopping followed by an early tea/late lunch of tinned fish and fresh bread from the shops, followed by Doctor Who), and Blake's 7 also had some scary moments.
My parents were quite relaxed about letting us watch horror films, I watched a lot of the '70s classics and was scared out of my wits by them! I recall that my brother who was a bit younger than I was had real trouble sleeping for ages after watching Salem's Lot, he'd wander out of his bedroom complaining that the vampires were scratching at his bedroom windows. I am 3 years older than him but I still found it quite scary myself.


----------



## cypher79 (May 10, 2012)

Terrahawks. Grizelda fucking terrified me.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 10, 2012)

When this shit happened to the doctor:





The Dodecahedron in general.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 11, 2012)

*bites nails*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 11, 2012)

Kate Bush scared me as a child.

My parents would turn the sound down and then call me 'quick, the Hulk's on!'

I'd come runnig down and they'd turn the volume up full blast and I'd run off screaming.

I grew to love Kate Bush.....but then, she hurt me hears!


----------



## albionism (May 12, 2012)

The Gentle Touch (slow version) theme used to put
the shits up me.


----------



## nastybobby (May 12, 2012)

Shirl said:


> Quatermass, I don't know why my parents let me watch it.


 
Me too, this series in particular, although 10 years later I was dancing around in fields with people who looked quite similar, so it can't have had a lasting effect. Ley, Ley, Ley, Ley.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 12, 2012)

MooChild said:


> The intro to tales of the unexpected freaked me out somewhat, but i believe it was designed to do that.




good one. In my youth id always carefully study the opening titles to try and work out if the dancing women was in the nip.
Even with the benefit of the youtube pause button I am still undecided.


----------



## Boppity (May 12, 2012)




----------



## stuff_it (May 12, 2012)

Re-runs of the old black and white episodes of Dr Who, age 4.


----------



## Maggot (May 12, 2012)

The Indian guy the _The Herbs _used to scare me for some strange reason.


----------



## camouflage (May 12, 2012)

In chronological order...











And though this one was never a film or on teevee...


----------



## ringo (May 12, 2012)

I feel I'm depriving my kids by having my sofa against the wall now.


----------



## 8115 (May 12, 2012)

That Doctor Who (Paradise Towers) which had monsters living in the swimming pool at the top of the towers.  That's the only thing I can remember being genuinely scared by.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 12, 2012)

The first things I can remember that scared me from TV (I used to hide behind the sofa) were people on top of the pops- Noddy Holder, Gary Glitter and Den Heggerty-it was the scary eyes!! Also Emu! I was about 3years old.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Oct 19, 2012)

The opening credits to World in Action used to frighten the life out of me. Something about the urgency of it all. Like we're all going to die.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 19, 2012)

Dr Who.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 19, 2012)

miniGMgoit said:


> The opening credits to World in Action used to frighten the life out of me. Something about the urgency of it all. Like we're all going to die.


Panorama did that to me - it was the graphics of the opening sequence.


----------



## Lock&Light (Oct 19, 2012)

miniGMgoit said:


> ...........Like we're all going to die.


 
That's going to happen whatever the background music.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 19, 2012)

The orginal survivours opening credits scared me.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 19, 2012)

That weird bulbous nose freak thing still disturbs me to this day


----------



## youngian (Oct 20, 2012)

Some fine screaming-




An even bigger plonker than Jimmy getting his frisbee is one of Jack Regan's crew showing high standards of 70s British workmanship-


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 20, 2012)

Just realised that it find the theme music to This Is Your Life slightly disconcerting.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## porp (Oct 20, 2012)

miniGMgoit said:


> The opening credits to World in Action used to frighten the life out of me. Something about the urgency of it all. Like we're all going to die.


 Me too. It was all too much -  the Vitruvian Man (?) had a scary face and scary hair and, to my seven-year-old mind, four arms and four legs. The music was , as you say, doom-laden. And then you'd get some report about gloomy adult mysteries like Supplementary Benefit or the People's March for Jobs.

Now, I'd be so pleased if ITV had something half as substantive say, once a year, let alone once a week.


----------



## punchdrunkme (Oct 20, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Moomins and assorted 'friends'. Bloody terrifying.
> 
> LOOK AT THE EYES
> 
> ...


 
These used to scare the shit out of me. Esp that little lady. That woman in the film of The Beach look just like her and she freaks me out a bit too. Tilda Swinton she's called.

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm2103220992/nm0842770

Yeah, still a bit freaked out looking at that picture like. Horrible.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 20, 2012)

The Two Ronnies doing The Phantom Raspberry Blower of Old London Town. The phantom Raspberry blower shit me up


----------



## bellator (Oct 21, 2012)

The first time I saw Salem's Lot in a two parter


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Balham (Oct 21, 2012)

Already mentioned but Dr Who And The Daleks (William Hartnell). Not just the dwarf from the Sing Rining Tree but the series "Tales From Europe" from which it came was a bit creepy at times. The big dog in the Tinderbox . . . .. scary!
1960s public information films. There were some about children, boiling water and all that.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Oct 22, 2012)

In fact here it is


----------



## miniGMgoit (Oct 22, 2012)

Also this episode of Marmalade Atkins where she gets put in "The Bad Girl Cupboard" also frightened me so much I cried and screamed. Can't remember which bit but I guess it was when she nudged the skeleton and it's head moved. Seems so unfrightening now though :confused"

6 minutes mark had me screaming for my mum and dad and crying????


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 22, 2012)

blairsh said:


> The Two Ronnies doing The Phantom Raspberry Blower of Old London Town. The phantom Raspberry blower shit me up


 
Thanks a lot - I'm on my own in the house.

(I remember being aware that this was  even at the time but was still scared of it)


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 26, 2012)

Loads of shows had a daunting feel about them compared with today. Theme tunes especially; not including paedophilic presenters!


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2012)

Into the Labyrinth


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2012)

We didn't have a telly, so it was only very occasionally round my aunty's that I got to hide behind a cushion for the Daleks.
Since then I have studiously avoided watching anything scary or unpleasant.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 26, 2012)

miniGMgoit said:


> Also this episode of Marmalade Atkins where she gets put in "The Bad Girl Cupboard" also frightened me so much I cried and screamed. Can't remember which bit but I guess it was when she nudged the skeleton and it's head moved. Seems so unfrightening now though :confused"
> 
> 6 minutes mark had me screaming for my mum and dad and crying????




i found that clip very unsettling (seeing it for the first time now - i think)  the 'nuns' and the whole set up of the school has a very macabre & sinister quality. thats building upon the theme of having been taken/abandoned from the security and protection of home/parents (admittedly this was a reccuring nightmare for me).

the skeleton bit does seems completely lame now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Sapphire & Steel, particularly the one set on a haunted railway station.


 saphire and steele for me, the one about the plague , i think it was, with the 'ring o ring of roses ' theme going on


----------



## Garek (Oct 26, 2012)

youngian said:


> An even bigger plonker than Jimmy getting his frisbee is one of Jack Regan's crew showing high standards of 70s British workmanship-




I can't believe they needed an public safety video to tell you how stupid that was. Though maybe the fact that's my reaction shows the success of the video (I was born after it).

Youtube has this for a related video



That's a bit graphic!   A blackened corpse and and a small child lit up like Blackpool.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Oct 26, 2012)

Psychonaut said:


> i found that clip very unsettling (seeing it for the first time now - i think)  the 'nuns' and the whole set up of the school has a very macabre & sinister quality. thats building upon the theme of having been taken/abandoned from the security and protection of home/parents



Sage


----------

